# Halloween Yard Haunts & Displays



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the firey coals thing under the cauldron!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Vulture Hill from last year.







[/IMG]


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the skeleton in the tub  x


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree, the cauldron is really cool. All your pictures look great. Here a couple from last year.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

theworstwitch said:


> Love the firey coals thing under the cauldron!


*Thanks!* 










*And great job on the explosives,** WF. I also really like the way you composed the shot.*


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Those are all beautiful. Halloween1, I especially love the shot with the tombstones. I really need to add some warm lights this year. This thread is like a master class in lighting.

Not up to the same caliber, but here's one from my yard.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Lowdwnrob*, thanks for sharing. I really like the way you approached your lighting. Very dramatic feel  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Those are all beautiful. Halloween1, I especially love the shot with the tombstones. I really need to add some warm lights this year. This thread is like a master class in lighting.
> 
> Not up to the same caliber, but here's one from my yard.


Oh, I think yours is really nice. You have some _really_ wonderful props. A little more lighting can really show them off. Depending on what type of atmosphere you wish to portray, red would give it a more evil/demon kinda feel.....yellow lights give a warm tone (I used that with my pumpkins), green is really great for your monsters, blue is great for a grave yard. Play around and layer your colors. Have fun with it, and it will come together.

Here is an example I did with red....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Another great shot. I think it's contrast I'm missing. We use a lot of big floodlights (mostly blues and greens). Right now it's a bit of a wash and lighting is sooo important. I think I need some more focused contrasting lights. 

I also need to see more photos. (waiting impatiently  )


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Another great shot. I think it's contrast I'm missing. We use a lot of big floodlights (mostly blues and greens). Right now it's a bit of a wash and lighting is sooo important. I think I need some more focused contrasting lights.
> 
> I also need to see more photos. (waiting impatiently  )


Sounds like you already know.  Here is some in-depth info on lighting from Skull & Bones....it does'nt have to be this detailed but you might get a few ideas from it. Have fun!  *H1*

http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Lowdwnrob*, thanks for sharing. I really like the way you approached your lighting. Very dramatic feel  *H1*


Thank you very much. It was the first year of using the different colord lights to gain the effect I was looking for. I think I still have a long way to go compared to some of the things I see on here.


----------



## Grimhilde (Oct 1, 2010)

*Great thread*

WOW!! These are fantastic, everyone!

Here are a few archival pix from our very humble front yard display,
I'm almost ashamed to show them.  
From what I have seen browsing this site over the past couple of days, I have a lot to learn so that I can upgrade my sad little monuments and cheapie skellies.















~* ~















~ * ~


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Grimhilde said:


> WOW!! These are fantastic, everyone!
> 
> Here are a few archival pix from our very humble front yard display,
> I'm almost ashamed to show them.
> ...


Love the "Fluffy" tombstone! Really cute. No way--you did a great job, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

AWESOME pics everybody! Can't wait to get off work and work on my display!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

After a week of rain we FINALLY had sun! So, I wanted to see what some displays would actually look like outside. I set a couple up as a test and "tease" for the neighbors. Also played with the lighting at night. The pumpkins stay out the rest come in at night. Can't wait to put out the full display. Here is my test:


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

BeaconSamurai said:


> After a week of rain we FINALLY had sun! So, I wanted to see what some displays would actually look like outside. I set a couple up as a test and "tease" for the neighbors. Also played with the lighting at night. The pumpkins stay out the rest come in at night. Can't wait to put out the full display.....


*
Great display! I love the skeleton with the pumpkin that fell on his head, LOL!*  Can't wait to see the rest, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I ran out of money to get more pumpkins.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

More pumpkins? I don't know if they'ed serve you - I think you're over the legal limit. 

Looks great. I'm a big fan of the classic Jack-O-Lantern buckets, and I was tempted to pick up some skeleton flamingos the other day. I love those for some reason.

I also really like the poses on the skeleton reaper guys. They seem so creepily natural. And I gots to get me some tombstones this year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

A couple of photos from this years version of Vulture Hill.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

*A few from two years ago*


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow every thing is so great looking. I will get some pics soon to share. Keep them coming guys and gals!

Oh and Nowhining your display looks awesome! Cant get enough pumpkins


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *I am gearing up for decorating, like everyone else. I am trying to get into the Halloween spirit. For a little inspiration, if you would like, please post pics of displays, or haunts (does'nt matter what year) anything you would like to share......Thanks! & ** Happy Halloween!*
> 
> *Here are a few of mine.....*
> 
> ...


Some of that stuff looks like Deadspiders haunt.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I know time is running out but I WILL have a shack like one of these this year!
The first one is from Skull and Bones' Haunting of Ms. Rose and the other is from Hill House, haven't seen him do anything for a year or two.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Some of that stuff looks like Deadspiders haunt.


Tumblindice, it is Deadspiders haunt


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

*Pix from 2007*

Here's a couple from 2007:


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice stuff guys! I love that entrance too! I think I may try to do that this year actually! I saw at Lowe's wehre they had those relally cheap fence boards? Ya, like just over a $1 each. I'll throw a hollway OMFG I CNA"T SPELL TONIGHT! (F= freaking)

Anywho, My favorite? Just because I'm STILL laughing... the skelly takin ga bath int eh couldron.. 

darnit Im going to bed. Steenking typing.

'night. 

Great stuff. 

gnite for real dis time.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

lzrdsgal said:


> Tumblindice, it is Deadspiders haunt


Thanks lzrdsgal, that would explain it!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Autopsy said:


> Very nice stuff guys! I love that entrance too! I think I may try to do that this year actually! I saw at Lowe's wehre they had those relally cheap fence boards? Ya, like just over a $1 each. I'll throw a hollway OMFG I CNA"T SPELL TONIGHT! (F= freaking)
> 
> Anywho, My favorite? Just because I'm STILL laughing... the skelly takin ga bath int eh couldron..
> 
> ...


Well both were built from free pallet wood. Here are Skull and Bone's plans:


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

nowhining- your reapers are sooo menacing looking. Did you make them yourself? Where did you get the skulls and hands if you did, awesomeness!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

You can find a lot of my and my Mothers work on my Blog, Specifically here:
My Mom's display last year
Halloween Sunrise in my place, including my crazy spider webbing and my paper bats 
My pumpkins
Last year was actually very understated, hopefully this year will be more interesting....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is one of my rots from last year.He is a original pumpkin rot.


----------



## elmerive (Oct 4, 2010)

I started this weekend and got most of it up but the finishing touches my hole block go crazy for halloween we close are street. Last year we had over 1100 kids everybody dresses up its like a block party


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

NOWHINING said:


>


NOWHINING I am so jealous! I love your farm house, it's the perfect backdrop for your decorations!
Do your strung up pumpkins light up?
Looks awesome


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Haven't started on the outside yet, but heres some pics of my mantle!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

ditto, no whining where did you get your skulls and hands for your reapers?


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm adding to my pre-season yard display every day. Today was the first batch of cobwebs.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Driving home this AM, passed a house I never got around to photograping their display last year, so was glad to see they did it again. Grabbed my camera and drove back real quick to get shots:


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I ran out of money to get more pumpkins.


*I thought you did a great job! Love the skeleton guys.*



Wyatt Furr said:


> A couple of photos from this years version of Vulture Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I like the skelly with the guitar!* 



Tumblindice said:


> Some of that stuff looks like Deadspiders haunt.


 *I found the site and thought it was really great. So, I posted the link to the site, to share for inspiration. I never claimed the pictures on the link to be mine.*   



Halloweenie1 said:


> I am gearing up for decorating, like everyone else. I am trying to get into the Halloween spirit........
> 
> *Super neat haunt display--Not mine but this person did a fantastic job! Click to check it out...*
> 
> http://aranamuerta.com/2008/11/02/halloween-yard-display-2008


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

jdubbya said:


>


*Nice job!...your home is lovely by the way. *



cinders said:


>


*Really cool too! I love all the attention to detail. Did you make this?*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HoflyLoster said:


> Haven't started on the outside yet, but heres some pics of my mantle!


r
*HL, this is super cute! I love your decor. The "American Gothic" pic is great! Thanks for sharing. *



elmerive said:


> I started this weekend and got most of it up but the finishing touches my hole block go crazy for halloween we close are street. Last year we had over 1100 kids everybody dresses up its like a block party


*

I like your setup.....1100 kids? That's alot! I am lucky to get around 45*


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Wyatt Furr said:


> A couple of photos from this years version of Vulture Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE these, Wyatt!!!!  
everyone's pics looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

I will be putting up the Soul Patch next weekend but heres a teaser 66 pumpkins housing 66 Souls...and way too may extension cords  I will post the patch photos when I get it in the yard and wired.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Great stuff, guys! Keep those pictures coming!


Mr. Gris, be careful with all those wires!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *I thought you did a great job! Love the skeleton guys.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see the link, wasn't being nasty, just a fan DS's as well. I'm glad you started this thread, the ideas are flowing!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow everyone did such a fantastic job on everything! The props the lighting the inside mantle beautiful and well done!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, everyone is looking good. Now the pressure is on for me to match it. Great! Nowhinning, I think a pop up off to the side in the brush would be awesome. Still raining here another day wasted, oh well at least i have your pictures


----------



## CMEand3 (Oct 5, 2010)

*halloween hallway*

I just started decorating as well - i sell a product called uppercase living and we have some of the coolest viynl with halloween decor! I made this cool Halloween sign for my entry way - more pics to come after this weekend as I hope to have everything done and set up!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

CMEand3 said:


> I just started decorating as well - i sell a product called uppercase living and we have some of the coolest viynl with halloween decor! I made this cool Halloween sign for my entry way - more pics to come after this weekend as I hope to have everything done and set up!


wow that's really cute. is that your teenager's room or something?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

CMEand3 said:


> I just started decorating as well - i sell a product called uppercase living and we have some of the coolest viynl with halloween decor! I made this cool Halloween sign for my entry way - more pics to come after this weekend as I hope to have everything done and set up!


Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is so talented here. this one is from last year. I haven't started this year yet. I guess i'd better get to movin


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Its my first year doing a setup but here it is...I have a few more details to add...need to find the free time...


----------



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

I like your fence! Pallet remnants?


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Big_B said:


> I like your fence! Pallet remnants?


Thanx...it's Scrap wood...I had 1 old pallet...some leftover fencing pieces...and some wood from the walls of a 100+ year old school house...


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

What else do people set up in/around the yard in your area besides cemeteries?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FMansWife*- Love the skellies!

*Resurrected*- Nice tombstones!


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

sneakykid said:


> What else do people set up in/around the yard in your area besides cemeteries?


Blow ups...that's all I have ever seen in my neighborhood...and thats a stretch...I have seen maybe 2-3 other houses decorate for Halloween...



Halloweenie1 said:


> *Resurrected*- Nice tombstones!


Thanx they were all fun to make...sort of wish I had time to make more...


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

jdubbya said:


>


JDUBBS~ love the last picture with the witch. It reminds me of the movie Practical Magic. Very cool!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

fmanswife said:


> Everyone is so talented here. this one is from last year. I haven't started this year yet. I guess i'd better get to movin


That looks great!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Resurrected said:


> Its my first year doing a setup but here it is...I have a few more details to add...need to find the free time...


Looks perfect!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Blumpkin said:


>


Love the redo on the clown pumpkin.That girl on the hobby horse is creepy.
Great job!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Blumpkin- I love the gated skelly, did you build the cage? I need something like that!

fmanswife- awesome awesome! What did you use to position the skellys?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

CreepySpiders said:


> JDUBBS~ love the last picture with the witch. It reminds me of the movie Practical Magic. Very cool!


Thanks CS! The witch is the first outdoor prop to go out. Hoping to put her out this weekend. The neighbor kids always comment on her and know "it's on" when they see her.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Blumpkin, your set up is sooooo cool!! Fantastic set up and props! Great job!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Blumpkin- I love the gated skelly, did you build the cage? I need something like that!
> 
> fmanswife- awesome awesome! What did you use to position the skellys?


lol, those are two of the corners from a gazebo that got crushed by snow last winter. The skelly is motion activated so when you walk by he reaches through the bars.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Blumpkin, your set up is sooooo cool!! Fantastic set up and props! Great job!


Thanks. The little clown was a dancing Franky that somebody threw out because he was missing an arm. I added a giant hand and painted him. The hat is from a margarita salt container. Thats an eyball on his fork as Dark Lord sent me the coolest clown music where they sing "were going to eat your brains"


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Blumpkin, I love the way everything works with your theme... it's a yard full of surprises, for sure!

And wow, Resurrected - great scarecrow figure!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


>


Nice job.... and good pics.


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm a lucky gal I have a awesome husband who will make my props for me :0. I get my ideas from all of you talented folks. Kittyvibe my skellies were made with pvc. they are called climbing skeletons here's the site i used www.halloweenpropmaster.com. Last year i had people taking pictures of them *G* This year i'm going to put a treasure chest on the roof. you gotta have a treasure chest if you are pirates arrrr


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*Day one!*

We finally started, spend 7 hours none stop putting stuff up, still tons to do! 

I counted 45 tombstones... 

Please see more pice in my new gallery!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/osenator-albums-day-1-halloween-2010.html


View attachment 13543


View attachment 13544


View attachment 13545


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

osenator-Great pictures!!!
Nice props!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

osenator said:


> We finally started, spend 7 hours none stop putting stuff up, still tons to do!
> 
> I counted 45 tombstones...
> 
> ...



Looks great! All of those summer finds looks like they paid off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

I shared these in another thread but here are a couple shotfs of my haunt. Its The SOUL PATCH pumpkin patch and cemetery. I have more pics in my album as well.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

osenator said:


> We finally started, spend 7 hours none stop putting stuff up, still tons to do!
> 
> I counted 45 tombstones...
> View attachment 13545


*WOW! what a collection! Looks great...*





Mr. Gris said:


> I shared these in another thread but here are a couple shotfs of my haunt.


*Nice job....love all the pumkins.*


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I just finished up my grandmother's display.


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

"I met him fifteen years ago. I was told there was nothing left. No reason, no conscience, no understanding and even the most rudimentary sense of life or death, of good or evil, right or wrong. I met this six year old child with this blank, pale, emotionless face, and the blackest eyes - the _devil's_ eyes. I spent eight years trying to reach him and then another seven trying to keep him locked up because I realized that what was living behind that boy's eyes was purely and simply _evil_."


----------

